
Video Conference Part 1: These Things Suck - mmozeiko
https://bengarney.com/2016/06/25/video-conference-part-1-these-things-suck/
======
jsnell
That's a really unfortunate title :-( It's not actually a rant about video
conferencing, but an incredibly cool multi-part series about someone writing
their own video codec and video chat app. (And in fact kind of coming to the
opposite conclusion than what the title implies).

